# New to taking photos



## Sdavis1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

So i was home from work today and decided to break out my wifes camera. (nikon d40x with an af-s nikkor 18-135mm)

Now as background I have never used anything but my phones camera to take pictures. Im the diy hands on do stuff guy. I ride the motorcycle she takes pictures from the back. So needless to say after an epic fail day of trying to get a nice picture, then fumbling through the manual to figure out my mistakes...i went to my wife asking for help. In which she informed me i had the wrong lens for what i wanted. 

She did try to explain what the numbers on the lens ment. I am still fully lost on what lens i need to look for.

Would anyone using this camera like to share what lens they use?

My best shots of the day...(also did not realize how dirty the out side of my tank was lol water spots everwhere)





Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sdavis1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

Not bad for a first go at it.

As far as the wrong lens, your wife probably thinks you want closeup photos of the creatures in your tank and is recommending a macro lens. If that is what you want, a macro lens is the way to go, or at least add-ons that give you macro features like closeup/macro filters or extension tubes.

But you can get fairly decent photos with your current 18-135 zoom.

I think what really makes a photo is the lighting more than anything, and as you can see in your photos, an on-camera flash can really wash out pictures, cause annoying reflections, and show all kinds of waterspots and smudges on your tank. If possible, try shooting just with your tank lighting to begin with.

Probably your best option to start with tank photography would be to take the time to read through the Beginner's Guide to Aquarium Photography thread started by Chlorophile. There's some great tips there; experiment around with them.

Try not to get too frustrated if it takes a bit to work out as experience is the best teacher, so the way to get better at it is just to play around with it and find what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Sdavis1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am slowly making my way through the guide. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

I like seeing the white pvc pipes in the background, makes it look homey in a sense. =] Good Job!


----------



## Sdavis1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you. DIY all the way lol. Little hint if you rough pvc up with sandpaper alot will grow or attach itself to it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

